# Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?



## bjoernderjaeger (18. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen.. Hab mir ein Lowrance 339 CDF zugelegt... Jetzt möchte ich mir die passsende Seekarte zulegen.. Meine Frage.. Hat jemd. schon echte Erfahrung mit den neuen NauticPath Karten gemacht? Ist der Unterschied zu den Navionics Gold Karten sehr groß in Sachen Detailgenauigkeit? Was würdet Ihr Euch holen?|kopfkrat Den Vorteil sehe ich einfach darin das es mehr Karte (Fläche) für weniger Geld gibt bei den Nautic Path Karten gibt. Wie sind Eure Meinungen dazu?


----------



## bjoernderjaeger (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Hat anscheinend noch niemand die neuen Nauticpath Karten getestet? Würde ja gerne mal den Unterschied sehen zu einer Navionics Gold Chart Karte...:c


----------



## a1er (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Hallo,
da ich nicht ständig im Netz hänge, hab ich Deine Frage erst jetzt gelesen.
Ich habe mir das Lowrance LMS 480 M DF zugelegt. Als Karte habe ich mich (nach Beratung durch H. Schlageter) für NauticPath entschieden. Die auf der Düsseldorfer Bootsmesse gezeigten Exemplare sollen noch eine Vorabversion gewesen sein und die jetzt gelieferten eine deutlich gesteigerte Detailgenauigkeit haben.
Sehr gespannt wartete ich auf die Lieferung, um die Detailgenauigkeit mit meiner Papierkarte (Romsdalfjord) zu vergleichen. Was die Tiefenlinien und -angaben angeht konnte ich keine Abweichungen feststellen. Sogar einzelne Unterwasserfelsen sind mit Tiefenangaben (Anzeige d. Daten wenn der Cursor darauf steht) enthalten. Lediglich die Namensbezeichnungen von kleinen Buchten sind auf der Digitalkarte nicht vorhanden - fehlen mir aber auch nicht. Wie es in der Praxis aussieht, werde ich in 4 Wochen feststellen.
Der Kartenumfang ist schlicht gigantisch. Ich habe mir auch die Gegend um Fehmarn angesehen und war von der Detailgenauigkeit überwältigt.
Die Navionics-Karten kenne ich nicht und kann deshalb keinen direkten Vergleich anstellen. Nach meinem bisherigen Eindruck ist die NauticPath mehr als ausreichend. Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis möchte ich gar nicht reden. Lt. H. Schlageter sind die Navionics lediglich in den Hafendetails genauer, was aber nur für Großschiffe von wirklicher Bedeutung ist. 
Die Karte wird sogar in einer stabilen und rutschfesten Box (Platz für 4 Karten) geliefert.
Ich hoffe Dir bei der Entscheidung geholfen zu haben.
a1er|wavey:


----------



## klee (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Da ich auch am übelegen bin was ich kaufen soll habe ich vorige Woche die neue karte von lowrance unter die lupe genommen und muste feststellen das  4 topplätze im fjord den ich beangle nicht auf der karte zu erkennen waren.Werde jetzt abwarten und versuche mal ne G12 in die finger zu bekommen um zu sehen ob die plätze eingezeichnet sind.Also wer ne G12 hat und im Raum Berlin wohnt mal melden zwecks einsicht in die karte.


----------



## bjoernderjaeger (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Na das sind ja schon zwei ganz unterschiedliche Meinungen... Mmhh na etwas Zeit hab ich ja noch#c und vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Meinungen... Auf Hafendetails kann ich gut und gerne verzichten...


----------



## Lustiglutz (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Hallo!#h #h 


Ich habe mir zum LMS 480 DF nachträglich eine NauticPath Karte gegönnt. Mit einem Vergleich zur Navionics kann ich leider nicht dienen, 

ABER: ich habe im Gerät einige Strecken und Daten früherer Ausfahrten gespeichert und kann diese nun mit z.B. Tiefen, Kanten, Inseln, ..., ..., ... usw. unterlegt betrachten. Auf der NauticPath Karte sind z.B. Untiefen, Unterwasserkabel, Felsen, Häfen, Seezeichen, ...,..., ..., usw. eingezeichnet (Ach Ja, ist bei einer Seekarte so :q  ). Im Vergleich mit einer Papierkarte (für den Urlaubs- Angler, dessen Karten meistens älter als zwei Monate sind #d  ) sind das, was die NauticPath Karte eingezeichnet hat, Welten. 

UND: für den "Schlageter- Preis" der NauticPath Karte kannst Du nicht Viel falsch machen.

So, ich hoffe Dir Deine Entscheidung zu erleichtern. Bei Fragen: schreib einfach eine PN :g 

Gruß Lutz


----------



## dtnorway (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Hallo bjoernderjaeger!#h

Ich nehme mal an das Du die Karte nur für Norwegen brauchst!?
Schau Dir den Link mal an. Falls die richtige Karte dabei ist ist dieser Preis noch unschlagbarer als bei dem vorher genanntem Anbieter!

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## bjoernderjaeger (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Wahnsinn... Also für 169,- Euronen für die NauticPath Karte... Das ist schon super... Habs sie mir gleich bestellt.. Auch wenn mal die eine oder ander Tiefenlinie nicht zu sehn sein soll.. Danke für diesen Tip...:m


----------



## dtnorway (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*



			
				bjoernderjaeger schrieb:
			
		

> Wahnsinn... Also für 169,- Euronen für die NauticPath Karte... Das ist schon super... Habs sie mir gleich bestellt.. Auch wenn mal die eine oder ander Tiefenlinie nicht zu sehn sein soll.. Danke für diesen Tip...:m



Kein Ding!#h#h#h

War mir ein besonderes Vergnügen!!!!!!:m

Gruß dtnorway|wavey:


----------



## Angel-schlageter (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Hallo,

bevor jemand denkt der "Schlageter" ist ein Halsabschneider bezüglich des Preises, muss bedenken, dass die oben angebene "super günstige" Seite leider beim Einstellen der Angebote einen falschen Betrag eingetippt hat. Der Preis dieser Karte beträgt nun mal € 249,00. Und leider liegt der Preis von € 169,00 extrem unter allen bekannten Einkaufpreisen. Leider kochen wir alle nur mit Wasser.

Zum Thema "Was ist besser?": Die NauticPath Karten sind genauso detailreich wie die Navionics, solange man in bekannten Regionen bleibt. Einsame Fjorde sind manchmal leider nicht so präzise wie eine Navionicskarte. Auch bei Hafengebieten gibt es Unterschiede. Diese sind aber für uns Angler normalerweise nicht kaufentscheidend. Tatsache ist nunmal: Eine NauticPath Seekarte kostet nur einen Bruchteil einer Navionics Karte (Komplett Nordeuropa auf einer SD Karte, Navionics Norwegen kostet alleine € 598,00)

Wenn Sie genau wissen wollen, ob Ihr Gebiet dabei ist, können Sie mich gerne anrufen unter 05251/21281 oder mir eine Nachricht schreiben.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## gummiente (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Ansichtsache!

Wenn ich mir den Preis von Lei-Extra anschaue!
Der liegt bei 199 Dollar, also 156 € plus Versand, Zoll und Steuer
sind es um die 200 €. (Ich weiss die versenden nicht nach DE)

Da man davon ausgehen kann, dass die deutschen Händler nicht
den Empf.EK haben, sondern andere Konditionen bekommen, ist meiner
Meinung ein Preis von 249 € zu hoch.



> Tatsache ist nunmal: Eine NauticPath Seekarte kostet nur einen Bruchteil einer Navionics Karte (Komplett Nordeuropa auf einer SD Karte, Navionics Norwegen kostet alleine € 598,00)



Tatsache ist aber auch, dass man nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen sollte.

Gruss Gummiente


Na nun hat ja Aeroversand den Preis schon erhöht.


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

@gummiente,
muss mal ne Stellungnahme zu deinem Beitrag abgeben.
1. Lowrance ist ne amerikanische Firma, da kannst du aber glauben, dass 
   die Firma Lei-Extras andere EK`s hat, als der Herr Schlageter aus Germany.
2. Das Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis kann man getrost als gigantisch bezeichnen.
   Die Nautic-Path Karten brauchen den Vergleich mit den Navionics nicht im
   geringsten scheuen. Der wirklich einzige Unterschied ist die Detailtreue
   in Hafengebieten. In allen anderen Gebieten und Belangen sind die 
   Nautic-Path Karten gleichwertig, manchmal sogar detailreicher,
   also für uns Angler besser.
3. Der wichtigste Punkt ist natürlich, wie du auch bemerkt hast, der Preis.
   Da verzichte ich gern auf unwichtige Hafendetails.

Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung und mein Urteil zu den Nautic-Path Karten.
Bin voll zufrieden und würde sie immer wieder kaufen.

Gruss und Petri Heil
Kleinfischfänger


----------



## gummiente (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

@Kleinfischfänger

Die Karten sind sicherlich für den Preis unschlagbar,
was mich nur an der Sache stört ist mal wieder der riesen
Preisunterschied von USA na DE.
Die US-Shops vetickern die US Karten teilweise für 99 Dollar.
Ob das nun Lockangebote sind oder nicht, hier wirst du so etwas
nicht finden.

Bis dann Gummiente


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

@gummiente,
des iss schon klar, der Preisunterschied ist teilweise rießig, aber dafür können unsere deutschen Händler nix. Ich bin nebenberuflich Kleinhändler für Druckerzubehör und PC-Zubehör und weiss, wovon ich rede. 
Und ausserdem iss des ja nicht nur bei der Lowrance Software so, sondern auch bei allen anderen Anbietern von GPS-Kartensoftware.
Allerdings ist dann meisst bei im Ausland gekauften Produkten keine deutsche Anleitung und auch kein deutsches Handbuch dabei. 
Es kann dir passieren, dass du in Amerika Kartensoftware für Nordeuropa kaufst und dann keine deutsche Menüführung möglich ist.

Ich könnte in den USA mein Druckerzubehör um ein vielfaches günstiger einkaufen, nur liefert fast keiner nach Deutschland. Wenn dann mal einer dabei ist, kommen solch immense Kosten dazu, das ich lieber gleich in good old germany kaufe. Dann weiss ich, was ich hab und kann immer umtauschen, ohne Probleme damit zu haben. Tausch mal ein Gerät um, dass du in USA gekauft hast, oder lass es reparieren....usw....
Des Teil nimmt dir in Germany keiner an, dann kannste selber sehen, wie du des hin bekommst.

Es hat eben alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Gruss Kleinfischfänger


----------



## gummiente (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

@Kleinfischfänger

das streitet ja auch keiner ab.

Die Deutsche Anleitung bei einem X125 von
Lowrance hab ich beim Freund gesehen, die hätte man
sich auch sparen können. Kopiert und auf dem Deckblatt waren
noch die Vorgängermodelle abgebildet. Nach dem Durchlesen
der englischen Anleitung stellte ich fest das nicht alles
beschrieben war.
Selbst wenn das Risiko mit der Garantie bleibt, für das Geld was das
Teil weniger kostet kann man sich fast zwei kaufen.
Ich denke das mein Seacharter 480DX wohl kommende Woche
eintreffen wird.

Na ja, die Welt ist dank Internet eben klein geworden.

Gummiente


----------



## Fliegenfisch (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Nautic Path sonnst nix die anderen von Navionics sind mir zu teuer gewesen ich hab sie heute bekommen einfach toll.

MfG
Fliegenfisch


----------



## klee (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Hallo 

Hätte 1 Nagelneue und Orginal verpackte Nautic Path Karte Gebiet Europa Nord also Norwegen abzugeben .Bei interesse PN |wavey: |wavey: 



MFG Klee


----------



## dtnorway (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*



			
				Angel-schlageter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Der Preis dieser Karte beträgt nun mal € 249,00.



|kopfkrat

Da gibts aber doch noch andere Preise.


----------



## James Honk (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

was issn eigentlich mit schlageter?
ich wollte den laden ma besuchen und was is?essig!erst war ich an der bahnhofstrasse oder wie das hieß. da war ein zettel dran wir sind umgezogen. dann fahr ich zu der anderen komischen strasse in irgendeinem industriegbiet. nach ungefähr 30min suche habe ich die "bude"(zur erklärung: das war kein laden sondern eine lagerhalle) gefunden. und jetzt kommts auch dicht! is der jetzt pleite oder isser wieder umgezogen? also ich hab nen richtigen hals auf den. zumal paderborn bei uns nich gerade vor der haustür liegt. was issn wenn ich jetzt ein garantiefall hab? kann ich mir dann alles in die haare schmiern. nene ich bleibe da in zukunft weg. das is mir eindeutig zu riskannt!  #d #d #d


----------



## Beastmaster (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*



			
				James Honk schrieb:
			
		

> was issn eigentlich mit schlageter?
> ich wollte den laden ma besuchen und was is?essig!erst war ich an der bahnhofstrasse oder wie das hieß. da war ein zettel dran wir sind umgezogen. dann fahr ich zu der anderen komischen strasse in irgendeinem industriegbiet. nach ungefähr 30min suche habe ich die "bude"(zur erklärung: das war kein laden sondern eine lagerhalle) gefunden. und jetzt kommts auch dicht! is der jetzt pleite oder isser wieder umgezogen? also ich hab nen richtigen hals auf den. zumal paderborn bei uns nich gerade vor der haustür liegt. was issn wenn ich jetzt ein garantiefall hab? kann ich mir dann alles in die haare schmiern. nene ich bleibe da in zukunft weg. das is mir eindeutig zu riskannt!  #d #d #d



Hallo,

der ist nach Schwaney (Kaff bei Paderborn) umgezogen und vertreibt von dort seine Sachen nur noch über den Versandhandel.
Brauchst Dir wegen Garantie keine Sorgen zu machen #h.
Rufst Du kurz durch und fährst dort vorbei.

Grüße


----------



## Angel-schlageter (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Hallo, 

die Firma Angelgeräte Schlageter existiert seit über 15 Jahren. Wir haben uns von einem kleinen 60qm Laden (über ein 200qm Ladenlokal) bis zu einer 300qm Industriehalle zu einem der größten deutschen Spezialisten in den Bereichen Echolote, GPS, Elektroaussenbordern, Schwimmanzüge, Daiwa Competence Center, Rapala, usw entwickelt.

Wir verkaufen sehr erfolgreich bei Ebay und sind dort mit über 10000 Bewertungen (99,99% positiv, täglich 900 Artikel, Ebayname SEEOLM) vertreten.

Ebenfalls ist gerade unser neuer Katalog 2006/2007 erschienen (Kann gerne bestellt werden unter 05255 934700 oder unter www.angel-schlageter.de als Download)

Im August finden unsere neuen Echolot und GPS Schulungen in Berlin und Hamburg statt.

Im Gegensatz zu den meisten meiner Händlerkollegen kann man mich immer telefonisch erreichen und auch gerne in unseren Büroräumen in Paderborn/Schwaney besuchen. 

Wir mussten uns irgendwann endgültig entscheiden, welcher Bereich (Versand oder Ladenverkauf) wichtiger für eine weitere Expansion ist. Wir haben uns eindeutig für den Versandhandel entschieden.

Zum Thema James Honk:
Kommt mir mal wieder sehr bekannt vor. Solche Kommentare kommen meistens von einem ehemaligen Kollegen. Leider immer feige und ohne Namen. Neid? Peinlich. Peinlich.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## James Honk (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

[editert by Thomas9904, veröffentlichen von PN`s ist juristisch nicht gestattet!! Daher hiermit auch eine Verwarnung!]

Da Doppelaccounts verboten sind, erwarten wir wie hier bei nachweisbaren Zugriff mehrerer Personen über den gleichen Computer eine entsprechende Erklärung per Mail/PN (PN ist raus).


----------



## Angel-schlageter (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Hallo,

wissen Sie eigentlich, das solche Kommentare geschäftsschädigend sind! 
Warum tun Sie das?
Der von Ihnen geschriebene Text ist irreführend und suggeriert dem Kunden, ich würde nicht mehr existieren. Und wie in meiner Mail geschrieben, habe ich solche Meinungen von einigen Personen schon oft genug gehört. Dies geht sogar soweit, dass wir vor einigen Wochen einen Anwalt eingeschaltet haben.

Warum nehmen Sie das eigentlich persönlich, wenn Sie eigentlich mit den genannten Personen nichts zu tun haben?
Das ist doch eigentlich das Seltsame an Ihrem Verhalten.
Wie gesagt: Rufen Sie doch einfach an und wir klären das. Andernfalls muss ich doch leider von meiner Annahme weiterhin ausgehen. Tel. 05255 934700.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Raisingwulf (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was denn nun? NauticPath Karte oder Navionics?*

Hallo,

uns ist die Firma Angelgeräte Schlageter als leistungsfähiger, fachlich versierter und zuverlässiger Partner bekannt. Die Entwicklung zeigt dass sich Herr Schlageter professionell auf seine Kernkompetenz focusiert um hier seinen Kunden einen bestmöglichen Service zu bieten. Und das ist hier jetzt keine A...krie..erei, sondern mein voller Respekt.

Gruß
Raisingwulf


----------

